#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Como usar freebrs para DNS reverso

## eduardofr

Bom dia, eu já havia abrido um tópico aqui sobre como delegar um bloco na registro.br usando o freebrs, porém não tive muito sucesso, fiquei alguns dias quebrando a cabeça, e finalmente ontem (18/01/2017) deu certo, então vou deixar as dicas aqui espero que seja de bom proveito. 

1. A primeira coisa, se você quer usar como DNS recursivo você deve entrar em "DNS Config" você deve marcar os campos "Root Hints" e "Auto Trust Anchor Files", lembrando que o servidor não pode ter mais DNS setado em "DNS ACL/Forwarder" abra a aba "Forwarder" e remova os servidores DNS. É importante lembrar que na hora de formatar a maquina deve se setar um DNS, mas apos a instalação não é necessário mais.


2. Libere a sua range de IP, abra o "DNS ACL/Forwarder" e na aba "ACL" você cadastra sua range de IP. Deve ficar mais ou menos como a seguinte imagem.


3. Em ACL você vai setar o 0.0.0.0/0 para deny_non_local. (Foi aonde eu quebrei a cabeça para conseguir delegar o DNS reverso rs). 


4. Agora você ira criar os reversos.. Abra "DNS Zones", clique em adicionar. Preencha o nome com a in.addr-arpa. Exemplo: Sua range é 189.1.20.0/24 o in.addr.arpa seria 20.1.189.in-addr.arpa. Coloque o tipo como static, cliente em salvar, apos ter salvado ele ira fechar, ai você ira clicar nele, clicando nele será necessário criar o SOA. Coloque o TTL como 1h, preencha o nome do servidor DNS e o e-mail, o restante eu não recomendo mexer, clique em OK.


5. Hora de gerar os reversos. Ainda dentro da zona que você criou o clique em "Gerar" preencha IP Begin com IP inicial da sua range, e IP End com o final, lembrando que cada in.addr.arpa deve conter somente 254 IPs, então terá que ser feio de 254 em 254 IPs. Posseguindo, em FQDN não mexa, em TTL coloque 1h, Tipo PTR e em valor será o nome dado ao seu reverso, repare que no começo tem a palavra IP, se você não remover seus reversos serão começados como ip-189.1.20.1.seudominio.com.
então senão quiser remova ele, onde tem $1-$2-$3-$4.. não mexa também que ele vai gerar automático. Feito isso clique em OK.


Pronto seu servidor está pronto para delegar o DNS reverso, agora acesse a registro.br, clique em numeração, clique no bloco, agora clique em delegar e informe os DNS master e slave, lembrando que é necessário 2 servidores de DNS, então tenha em mente que terá que ter 2 maquinas FREEBRS, siga os mesmo passos na maquina slave para pode delegar o bloco. Qualquer dúvida eu estou a disposição.

----------


## mestretik

Amigo , vc tem skype ou zap , ja uso o sistema aqui pra recursivo , mas quero por o reverso pra rodar , e estou com certa dificuldade , se puder me ajudar agradeço. 


> Bom dia, eu já havia abrido um tópico aqui sobre como delegar um bloco na registro.br usando o freebrs, porém não tive muito sucesso, fiquei alguns dias quebrando a cabeça, e finalmente ontem (18/01/2017) deu certo, então vou deixar as dicas aqui espero que seja de bom proveito. 
> 
> 1. A primeira coisa, se você quer usar como DNS recursivo você deve entrar em "DNS Config" você deve marcar os campos "Root Hints" e "Auto Trust Anchor Files", lembrando que o servidor não pode ter mais DNS setado em "DNS ACL/Forwarder" abra a aba "Forwarder" e remova os servidores DNS. É importante lembrar que na hora de formatar a maquina deve se setar um DNS, mas apos a instalação não é necessário mais.
> 
> 
> 2. Libere a sua range de IP, abra o "DNS ACL/Forwarder" e na aba "ACL" você cadastra sua range de IP. Deve ficar mais ou menos como a seguinte imagem.
> 
> 
> 3. Em ACL você vai setar o 0.0.0.0/0 para deny_non_local. (Foi aonde eu quebrei a cabeça para conseguir delegar o DNS reverso rs). 
> ...

----------


## Bruno

Parabéns corre atrás e não ficou fazendo pergunta idiota, cretina no fórum, desta forma que você aprendeu, garanto que vc tem controle absoluto de tudo que esta fazendo sabendo o que cada coisa serve e não usou receita de bolo

----------


## eduardofr

Obrigado pelo reconhecimento amigos, quem precisar de ajuda pode postar aqui, se quiser me contatar pode também, e quando eu solucionar postaremos aqui para o pessoal ver também.

Eduardo França 14 99838-0686

----------


## mestretik

Eu fiz pergunta idiota ? hehe 


> Profissionais assim que valorizamos num fórum, que correm atrás e fazem acontecer, e como o meu amigo Bruno disse: não fica fazendo pergunta idiota e cretina aqui no fórum. Parabéns Eduardo, ganhou nosso respeito por ajudar a melhorar o nível desse fórum, porque ultimamente a coisa aqui anda feia...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## mestretik

Take easy !! Ta tranquilo , já arranquei o freebrs da rede . Na update que tem disponível já se fala em valor pago mensal , até meio salgado pra o que ele desempenha , to tentando encontrar materiais pra reverso encima do bind9 que é free ...

----------


## Pupa

ola bom dia , vc pode usar o unbound, rodando encima do FreeBSD muito bom , e facil de configurar .





> Take easy !! Ta tranquilo , já arranquei o freebrs da rede . Na update que tem disponível já se fala em valor pago mensal , até meio salgado pra o que ele desempenha , to tentando encontrar materiais pra reverso encima do bind9 que é free ...

----------


## mestretik

Acredito que vc esteja falando de dns *recursivo amigo , porém estou falando dns reverso. O recursivo com unbound é bem simples mesmo.* 


> ola bom dia , vc pode usar o unbound, rodando encima do FreeBSD muito bom , e facil de configurar .

----------


## saviomarques

> Acredito que vc esteja falando de dns *recursivo amigo , porém estou falando dns reverso. O recursivo com unbound é bem simples mesmo.*


Boa tarde.

Amigo fiz o registro, para lhe parabenizar e dizer que você contribuiu muito.

Testei e funcionou.

Vi que você postou referente a alternativas para fazer o reverso.

Sugiro PowerDNS + PowerAdmin + Mysql ou Mariadb, muito bom também.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

> Obrigado pelo reconhecimento amigos, quem precisar de ajuda pode postar aqui, se quiser me contatar pode também, e quando eu solucionar postaremos aqui para o pessoal ver também.
> 
> Eduardo França 14 99838-0686


Amigo quanto de memória Ram você está utilizando para o FreeBrs.

----------


## diegonaster

estou tentando usar o freebrs so que na hora de delegar no registro.br esta dando dns desconhecido. fiz o nslookup e ta resolvendo de boa. sabem oque pode ser?

----------


## diegonaster

pessoal, estudando achei o problema!!
não estava declarado os valores de ns1.dominio.com. e ns2.dominio.com.br
exemplo ns1.dominio.com.br tipo a 0.0.0.0(ip do do servidor de dns)

----------

